# Upgrade Jacks



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

So I buy a new pair of 6500# Scissor jacks and planned on mounting them to the front. Well, on the right side there happens to be a gas line mount along the frame. Anyone run into this issue upgrading the stab jack to scissor jacks?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I moved the propane line. See the photos in my gallery. Easy fix with some elbows and short pieces of pipe.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rick JUST did this mod with a friend that has a shop. They loosened the under belly about 3 screws back on the side. Took the screws out that held the propane line and let it hang down. They took about a 3" X 6" 8th of inch thick piece of steel and clamped it to the frame no closer than 12" from the front of the frame (due to cross beam). Marked and drilled 4 holes through the steel and the frame. Put bolts through the steel and spot welded the heads. Welded the steel to the jack. Lifted the jack so the bolts went into the holes drilled in the frame, tightened with lock washers. Put underbelly back on . If you'd like, I can take pics.

They also but jacks on the back and angled them like how they are coming out now on the new trailers. They welded them on.


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Rick JUST did this mod with a friend that has a shop. They loosened the under belly about 3 screws back on the side. Took the screws out that held the propane line and let it hang down. They took about a 3" X 6" 8th of inch thick piece of steel and clamped it to the frame no closer than 12" from the front of the frame (due to cross beam). Marked and drilled 4 holes through the steel and the frame. Put bolts through the steel and spot welded the heads. Welded the steel to the jack. Lifted the jack so the bolts went into the holes drilled in the frame, tightened with lock washers. Put underbelly back on . If you'd like, I can take pics.
> 
> They also but jacks on the back and angled them like how they are coming out now on the new trailers. They welded them on.


Pix would be great thank you so much!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Yup, need some pics.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

If you know anyone who can work with gas lines, have them angle it towards the middle of the tt at the front. (Easy for me to say, I have a good friend in the Heating and Air Conditioning business.) That's what Keystone does.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

dharris said:


> So I buy a new pair of 6500# Scissor jacks and planned on mounting them to the front. Well, on the right side there happens to be a gas line mount along the frame. Anyone run into this issue upgrading the stab jack to scissor jacks?


Here is what I did, no moving of the gas line. Just use spacers. Cost = About $10.00. Got them out of the little bins at Sears hardware by the nuts and bolts
See pics.
crunchman


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

I finally got around to installing scissor jack on my trailer. It was very upsetting to see the label on the jacks that came with my setup. The label had a part number with the description of "tent trailer" stab jack. Come on Outback what were you thinking, I have a 27' TT and you installed tent trailer jacks on it. Sorry for the bit of a rant folks but it just does not make sense.

Our trailer is now rock solid with the new scissor jacks.


----------



## race_ready (Jul 26, 2011)

I just did the same thing last week, used a piece of aluminum rectangular tubing as a spacer


----------

